# Are Litespeed's noisy?



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Hi all....

Really like my new 2009 Litespeed Siena, but have a question. Compared to my Scott CR1-Pro, it seems a bit noisier and sound resonates through the frame a bit more. Is this a common experience? I am running SRAM Red components except for the crank which is a Shimano 165mm until I can order my SRAM crank in that size. 

Overall, while the sound is a little annoying, it still feels a lot better than my carbon bike....

Scott


----------



## ti bones (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a 2005 Tuscany. I've never noticed any noisyness from the frame. I've never ridden a carbon frame but for some reason I always assumed a carbon frame would be more noisy.


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Scott, I also have a 2005 Tuscany, over rough chip seal and only at very low speeds there is some very slight resonating noises that come through the frame. Very easy to get used to, noise's that shoulden't be there have to go, when I first got the Litespeed it caused me to "look" aorund to be sure everything was as it should be. I have over the years with my Tuscany had some noises, and they seem to be more amplified than my steel frame bikes. 

Hope this helps, and enjoy your new bike! ---- Bill


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

75 miles over the weekend, and it is much better now. I switched the crank to a Shimano Ultegra SL, and have none of the annoying sounds anymore....


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*2005 Ultimate- resonates*

I have a 2005 Ultimate and it resonates fairly noisily when downshift the front derailleur to the low gear. The downtube's oval shape and thin skin probably contributes to the noise. When I knock my knuckles on the downtube, it echoes as if it were cheap aluminum. No harm to it, but it sure doesn't sound like expensive titanium. 
Note that Litespeed doesn't use oval downtubes in newer frames that I am aware of.


----------



## 69chevelle70 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't say my bike is noisey by any stretch however, with the Dura-ace drivetrain I could hear more than I hear with the new Campy group. Mine is an 06 Tuscany with Campy U/T Record. I would say the bike is still quieter overall than my previous bike a Six/13 Cannondale.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Solved my problem.....seatpost was too long. I cut it and then lubed it and it is fine. I know, it's a carbon seatpost and it shouldn't need it, but the grease won't hurt it either. Bike is running absolutely silent.....


----------

